# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  khách sạn Hồng Hạnh Hotel vũng tàu  giảm 30 % kể cả ngày lể

## KHACH SAN VUNG TAU

Hồng Hạnh Hotel
GIẢM ĐẾN 30%GIÁ PHÒNG

Kính Gửi: Quý khách du lịch Vũng Tàu.
Trước tiên, Ban Quản Lý Hồng Hạnh Hotel Vũng Tàu xin gửi tới Quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành đạt.
      Hồng Hạnh Hotel sở hữu vị trí yên tĩnh, thơ mộng Cách Bãi Tắm Thùy Vân(Bãi Sau) 5 Phút Đi Bộ, Nằm trong Khu Có Nhiều khách Du Lịch Nghỉ Ngơi nhất Vũng Tàu với các điểm tham quan:  Đình Thắng Tam – Nơi Thờ Cá Ông, Ngôi Chùa Cổ Linh Sơn Cổ Tự, Tượng Chúa Giang Tay, Trường đua chó, các nhà hàng, quán bar sôi động nhất Vũng Tàu. Hồng Hạnh Hotel là khách sạn đạt chuẩn Mới Đưa Vào Hoạt động cuối năm 2010. 
Với 36 phòng được thiết kế trang nhã và hiện đại rộng rãi thoáng mát, tạo cho du khách có một cảm giác mới khi nghé thăm và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
Tất cả các phòng đều được trang bị đồng bộ với đầy đủ tiện nghi: Điều hòa không khí, Tivi 21 inch Truyền hình vệ tinh/Truyền hình cáp, Tắm nóng lạnh, Mini bar, Thang máy, Wifi, Gara ôtô và các dịch vụ du lịch khác (Taxi, thuê xe máy, xe đạp đôi, …)
Bảng Gía phòng Niêm Yết Khách Sạn
(Giảm 30% Gía phòng)
STT	Hạng Phòng	Số Lượng Phòng	Giá Công Bố - Giá giảm 30% T2-T6 - Giá Thứ 7, Chủ Nhật.
1. Double Room (1 giường 1m6)	12	350.000  - 	200.000            - 300.000	/02      khách	
2. 2 Double Room(2 giường 1m6)	12	500.000  -	350.000	       - 470.000	/04	khách
3. 3 Double Room(4giường 1m6)	08	750.000  - 450.000	       - 650.000	/06	khách
4. 4 Double Room(4giường 1m6)	04	1.150.000 - 600.000	       - 900.000	/08	khách

* Mức giá trên đã bao gồm:
- Phòng tiêu chuẩn dành cho 02 khách/phòng.
- 5% phí phục vụ và 10% thuế Giá Trị Gia Tăng.
- Miễn phí sử dụng Wi-fi.
- Quý khách có thể nhận phòng sớm khi khách sạn còn trống phòng.

* Khách Sạn Có Nhân Viên Hướng Dẫn Đưa Khách đến Khách Sạn Miễn Phí.
** Quý Khách vui lòng gửi booking đặt phòng trực tiếp cho chúng tôi sớm nhất để có giá tốt: 

       Thanks & Best regards,

          Thông Tin Liên Hệ: 
NGUYEN TRONG XUAN (Mr.)
       Sales Executive
Add: 21 Phan Văn Trị, F. Thắg Tam, TP. Vũng Tàu.
Hotline: 01685.115.415.
Email: phuxuanvt@gmail.com 

            Trân trọng kính báo !

----------

